# Hop Flowers Brissy



## bradsbrew (24/5/08)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy hop flowers from in Brisbane Northside. And as I have never used flowers before is there a huge difference in taste from pellets. Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (24/5/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy hop flowers from in Brisbane Northside. And as I have never used flowers before is there a huge difference in taste from pellets. Cheers Brad



Try the sponsors up top. Ross at craftbrewer has a good range and is down at Carbrook so it won't take long to get to you. Brewers Choice sometimes has POR and a few others.


----------



## T.D. (24/5/08)

I was just having a look at Gryphon Brewing's website the other day and noticed he has a great range of imported plugs available, at great prices too! If you're after flowers, I would stick to the imported plugs rather than local flowers (you can't get fresh flowers from US/UK/EUR). Check out Gryphon I reckon.

edit: I know Gryphon isn't Brisbane, but online ordering makes it easy.


----------

